# Como triangular señales de radio (consulta)



## leizar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola, bueno
la consulta es esa
como puedo triagunlar una señal de radio

la idea

es hacer una excurcion y ocultar en alguna parte una baliza

y los participantes
deban encontrarla

pero no tengo ni idea de como triangular señales

ojala me puedan enseñar

por que en dos semanas mas es la excurcion

bueno de antemano
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2009)

Busca en Google radio foxhunting triangulation.

Tenes algo en el Handbook  (The ARRL Handbook for radio communication)


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 8, 2009)

Se me ocurre que puedes hacer una medicion simple de la señal entrante usando una antena altamente direccional y mostrarla en algun medidor, cuando la persona se acerque a la baliza la lectura del medidor se debe ir incrementando y cuando se aleje ira disminuyendo


----------



## electrodan (Feb 8, 2009)

También se podría ingresar la señal a un oscilador de audio. Ya saben, cuanta mas señal mas sonido.
Por supuesto con una antena direccional.
Para hacer una verdadera triangulación (determinar donde esta realmente el transmisor), hay que hacerlo con dos o mas receptores. Se mide el ángulo desde el que viene la señal, y se calcula donde se cruzan las lineas. Ahí es donde está el transmisor. No se si me entienden.


----------



## leizar (Feb 9, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> También se podría ingresar la señal a un oscilador de audio. Ya saben, cuanta mas señal mas sonido.
> Por supuesto con una antena direccional.
> Para hacer una verdadera triangulación (determinar donde esta realmente el transmisor), hay que hacerlo con dos o mas receptores. Se mide el ángulo desde el que viene la señal, y se calcula donde se cruzan las lineas. Ahí es donde está el transmisor. No se si me entienden.



esta es precisamente mi idea
coordinar 3 puntos
y donde corvergen las lineas
es donde esta la baliza

como se hace

ya habia investigado lo de foxhunting

pero nunca encontre nada especifico
como paso a paso


gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 9, 2009)

Bueno, la verdad no se que es "foxhunting".   (caza de zorro?)  
Pero específicamente cual es tu problema?  
Lo que pretendes hacer se llama radiogoniometría.   
Aquí tienes unos buenos conceptos: http://www.qsl.net/eb1hbk/taller/radiogonio.html 
PD:Quizás hoy ando algo pasado de emotíconos.


----------



## leizar (Feb 10, 2009)

si
ya tenia conceptos de radiogoniometria
pero lo que quiero
es poder aplicarlo
por favor
en verdad me gustaria aprender

bueno

gracias =)
cya


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, la verdad no se que es "foxhunting".   (caza de zorro?) ....


Es justamente eso, "cazar un zorro", solo que no es un animal sino un pequeño transmisor que un juez de juego esconde en algún lugar de un campo y los participantes del juego lo deben encontrar por triangulación.

La idea de triangular es mas o menos así:
Te colocas en un punto del campo con una antena direccional y móvil buscas la máxima señal o intensidad de portadora, esto te da una dirección orientativa sobre donde viene la señal.
Te vas a otro lugar del campo y repites la operación, ya tienes 2 direcciones orientativas
Para estar seguro te ubicas en un tercer lugar y una ves hechas las pruebas tienes 3 rectas en cuya intersección debería estar la fuente de señal.

Específicamente en la caza del zorro se emplean 2 antenas muy sencillas separadas 1/2 longitud de onda, con 2 receptores, las 2 señal recibidas de audio se mezclan entre si, en el momento en que las antenas se alinean con la fuente las señales de audio se cancelan entre si, de esta forma es mas fácil rastrear el emisor.


----------



## leizar (Feb 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactamente
eso es lo que buscaba
como puedo hacer receptores asi?
con antenas direccionales y todo?
ojala me puedan ayudar
o proporcionarme información para tal propocito

estoy muy agradecidoo

muchisimas gracias
c
cya


----------



## ea5gu (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola foro, indicanos la frecuencia que quieres triangular, y los medios que dispones para ello.
Saludos

ea5gu-paco 
http://ursa-ea5gu.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2009)

leizar dijo:
			
		

> exactamente
> eso es lo que buscaba
> como puedo hacer receptores asi?


Depende en que frecuencia trabaje el emisor



> con antenas direccionales y todo?


No lleva antenas direccionales, la detección de la orientación se efectúa por cancelación del dato de la señal portadora


----------



## dAVIb (Feb 12, 2009)

En la banda de 11 metros (27Mhz, Banda Ciudadana en España), hace tiempo la gente se entretenia bastante con este "juego"(antes de la internet ), para lo cual cada uno empleaba, en funcion de su aficion y poder adquisitivo aparatos mas o menos especificos. Lo fundamental era tener un receptor, para lo cual se empleaba la misma emisora del radioaficionado (transceptor), sintonizando la emisora en el canal de emision del "zorro" y usando el S-METER como medidor de señal. Para la recepcion de la señal, generalmente se empleaba un "gonio", seguro que si buscas por el GOOGLE encuentras como construirlo para otras frecuencia, en suma es una antena circular que "solo" recibe por un lado del aro, con lo cual se consigue una buena directividad. Lo siguiente es la triangulacion propiamente dicha, y esto  te lo han explicado en otro comentario. Basicamente es tomar mediciones desde 3 puntos distintos, y utilizando mapa y brujula,plasmar en el mapa las direcciones de las señales que vas midiendo, una vez que tengas 3, 4 ,5 o las que te hagan falta, ya tendras a tu "zorro" bastante bien situado para cazarlo. Si lo vas  a hacer como entretenimiento no te compliques tanto como te dicen con los ctos. canceladores de portadora, es mucho mas sencillo y entretenido.


Salu2.


----------



## ea5gu (Feb 12, 2009)

Si se llamaba la caza del zorro y lo que haciamos era localizar a un movil fijo a base de la señan que recibiamos, tambien en 144 se hacia pero era una baliza y se podian usar antenas direccionales por lo de la longitud de onda menor que los 11 metros de los 27.
La mejor triangulacion la puedes hacer con varios equipos en polarizacion horzontal o utilizar el coche como direccional colocando la anten en el maletero del mismo, osea en la parte trasera del vehiculo.
Luego si tu equipo tiene atenuador podras afinar mas la busqueda, o eso colocas una antena con menos ganacia.
Espero que te hayamos aclarado algo mas.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 12, 2009)

Yo creo que ahora ya tienes la suficiente información como para hacer algunas pruebas.


----------

